# TeMp WHA!!!!!!!!!



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Temp At My Place right now-------- -20----wind chill up to -40------If you tall Guys were to take a wee outside --you'd make a icicle before it hit the Ground------Dang BURRRRRRRRRRRR---- 7:30 pm------------------------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel for you guys and gals out there, already put our winter tools away, sure am glad I'm N of you. Chill out and have a hot toddy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Put another log on the fire, brother.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow how cold is the low going to be tonight bud ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I HAVE THE WOOD STOVE RUNNING FULL TILT AND THE FURANCE STILL HAS TO KICK IN-NOW AND THAN---MY THERMOMETER HERE NOW READS -22 BUT THE WIND HAS DIED DOWN--FEELS WARMER :hot:** -------TIME FOR MORE WOOD-------------SB P.S. LOOKS LIKE 6AM WILL BE THE COLDEST HOUR---WINDS AT 10MPH---------M-28 IS CLOSED FROM HARVEY TO MUNISING-WHITE OUT---ONLY IN THE U.P. YOU GOT' TA LOVE IT :help:** ----------------------------------------------------------SB*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You better get that brass monkey in the house....................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you have some good wool blankets. Stay warm and stay inside if you can.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My outdoor reading is at -15 now but a comfy 71 degrees indoors.

Had to cancel my crow hunting trip to West Virginia this weekend. They got 10 inches the other day, which is quite uncommon. A neighbor down there sent a video of the youngsters getting towed around behind an ATV on a sled and it sure looked like fun. Probably a once-in-a-lifetime experience for them and something they'll remember forever.

Looks like another good day to crank out some handloads.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*my outside temp shows - 23 and the weather man says -18 at Marquette at 8am--no wind and the clouds that moved in helped------I'm staying in today too Glen------------sb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

enjoy it. it's gonna be 100 soon enough.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

crank up that fire, looks like the wind blew away the snow....... stay warm SB and Mrs.!!!


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

ah such lovely weather what ever will you do when it is gone...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Outdoors at wake-up today: -22 degrees. Nuff said. Heading out soon, as long as the ol' truck will start.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No temps or snows like you guys are having but they've got 12 to 18 inches of snow and lows in the single digits predicted over the next 24 hours for my area (one of them snow events) I thought an event was something you attended and I really don't want to attend an 18" snowstorm, anyway............I knew mother nature would get even with us for all the great weather we've been having.

We will see how accurate the weather prediction really is?????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya the wind picked up a bit here this morning, cleaning up major tree pruning today so its not t-shirt weather.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

weve had our share of subzero temps for highs this winter to,with nasty windchills

but we havent had a lot of snow

today its sunny and 11* out,but the wind chills are sub zero

woke up to my house being 56*,damn furnace quit working overnight

nit what we needed right now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with the furnace Tim. I used mine last week.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was able to get a furnace tech out right away this morning

he replaced the ignitor in the furnace

with the service call,the part and labor it cost us $306 for a half hours worth of work

man am i in the wrong line of work

oh well at least i have heat again


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well i was able to get a furnace tech out right away this morning
> 
> he replaced the ignitor in the furnace
> 
> ...


did you try cleaning the igniter with a peice of emory cloth . that is typically all it needs. I know its to late now,but good to know for next time


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i know absolutely nothing about furnaces

but i did watch everything he did,for future reference

so now i know what the ignitor is and where it is located

when he took it out,i asked him about it and he said "you see that crack right there?"

i said "yup",he then said "that aint a good sign,so i will test it"

he grabbed his DVOM (which i know how to use) and tested it for continuity,and it had an open circuit

so it was definetley bad

now the next time i have the same issue(with the same trouble code flashing on the control panel)

i will take it out and test it my self and try and save a few bucks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to keep info like that written on the inside of the cover panel. So i didn't forget...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not emery cloth that will damage the coating on the ignitor, use a dollar bill..........weekend service calls suck for any industry, just ask my computer clients..... :smile:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

live and learn. glad u ain't gots to freeze


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here it is 31 and the temps are to get up to 35 or so today, possible rain.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup, every time its bitter here in Mn, its seems its warm up in your area knapper


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats the great thing about using the net to obtain info on troubleshooting - it pretty well covers everything out there.


----------

